# Our Ridgeback Puppy!!



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

This is Rapunzel (or Zella for short) Just wanted to share some photos of her before she gets huge!!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Both beautiful dogs,love the stripey jumper.


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you  the jumper is a little big for her and so resembles an "off the shoulder" look from the 1980's!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Gorgeous!! :wub_001: 

I didn't realise Ridgebacks were that big! You learn something new everyday...


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

They are both stunning dogs.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

What a pair of smashers.. They're both so lovely...


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs indeed - and I just LOVE big, silky, puppy ears :001_wub:. What lovely photos, they have just given me a big smile!!

ETA: You can read the details on the tag in the 'jumper' photo - not sure if you know!


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 9, 2011)

Both beautiful, stunning dogs


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

What can i say ???? I think kilo has a love match there !


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

beautiful! i love ridgebacks


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Brilliant pics, I love ridgebacks


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Sarah, Zela and Raspy


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi Sarah

What a pretty pup Zella is, and your boy is handsome too 

I see you're in my part of the world - I'm in Devon and am a fellow Ridgie enthusiast. I have 7 Ridgies now, ranging in age from 4 months to nearly 12


----------



## JamesNeal (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello-WOW! 7 Ridgebacks. I am so jealous! My partner has limited me to 2 (for the time being anyway  would love to see some photos of your Ridgebacks - we have a Facebook page full of picks of ours and other BIG dogs MyBIGdog - Dog Supplies - Hayle, United Kingdom - Welcome | Facebook please feel free to upload yours

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

I haven't figured out how to upload pics onto this site.

Where did you get your Ridgies from? I've imported 2 of mine, one from Finland and one from Slovakia. The others I've either bred myself or trace back to my breeding


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Ridgielover said:


> Where did you get your Ridgies from? I've imported 2 of mine, one from Finland and one from Slovakia. The others I've either bred myself or trace back to my breeding


We have got our first from Southampton and the puppy is from the Eilack kennel near Nottingham. We thought this was "going the extra mile" to have a dog as we live in little ol Cornwall but you are in a different league lol


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

The first thing i saw when i woke up yesterday morning - not a bad start to my Monday!


----------



## harry12 (Feb 20, 2012)

these are stunning looking dogs, really beautiful, love their eyes!


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

Utterly adorable!

Is the older Ridgeback yours also? Stunning!


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

TabithaJ said:


> Utterly adorable!
> 
> Is the older Ridgeback yours also? Stunning!


Yep, that's Raspy - we're one BIG happy family!


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

TabithaJ said:


> Utterly adorable!
> 
> Is the older Ridgeback yours also? Stunning!


Love Dexter by the way! Gorgeous - how old is he?


----------



## Tegs mum (Feb 25, 2012)

Lovely pics


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Check out the size of my nose!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, I've just added Ridgey's to my "want" list!

*Must remember to stop clicking on threads that say "puppy" in the title!*


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Well we can certainly recommend that a ridgeback makes a great addition to the family.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

oh, wow!! beautiful, both of them


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

What stunning doggies :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They look very regal, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tallyho (Feb 18, 2012)

I like the look of the older one , looks a good strong dog . i would loose the jumper though:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

They ate beautiful Ridgies. I must not look at Ridgie puppies, I'm so puppy broody, it the big silky ears and big paws.

I love the jumper, I'm just wondering if I should knit Zimba one :biggrin:


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Polimba said:


> I love the jumper, I'm just wondering if I should knit Zimba one :biggrin:


Well at 58kg, that could take a little while and a whole lot of wool! Unfortunaly Zella has now grown out of hers but it did stretch for a month or so to accommodate her scary speed of growth!


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Zeal modelling her new coat (she will grow into it sometime soon!)


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

Zeak is very sweat dog! Great coat for dog :thumbup1:


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

understandme said:


> Zeak is very sweat dog! Great coat for dog :thumbup1:


Thank you - Cesar is beautiful by the way!!!


----------

